# where can i get my straighteners fixed?



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2006)

they've just stopped working after playing up for a while, they cost £100 so want to see if they're fixable before i buy some more! but where do i take them? anyone know of some good repair shops? 

i live gloucester road way. 

ta


----------



## zenie (Oct 22, 2006)

If they're GHD's I think they have a lifetime guarantee


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> If they're GHD's I think they have a lifetime guarantee


serious? i'm such a div i can't remember where i got them from, it was some place on the world wide web. (they're my 2nd pair)

i can't handle this frizz look. someone at work looked at me with a raised eyebrow and said "what's going on here?" gesturing to my hair, i felt like grace to a karen.


----------



## zenie (Oct 24, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> serious? i'm such a div i can't remember where i got them from, it was some place on the world wide web. (they're my 2nd pair)
> 
> i can't handle this frizz look. someone at work looked at me with a raised eyebrow and said "what's going on here?" gesturing to my hair, i felt like grace to a karen.



Yep IIRC G oon their webiste or email them innit 

I know exactly what you mean I didnt have mine for 3 days


----------

